# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Διόρθωση συνημιτόνου για μείωση λογαριασμού ΔΕΗ

## Γαληνίτης

Μου τηλεφώνησαν από κάποια εταιρεία "Αlfa Team" για μια "προσφορά για μείωση του λογαριασμού ΔΕΗ". 
Μέχρι τώρα αυτού του είδους τα τηλεφωνήματα είχαν σχέση με τον λογαριασμό του ΟΤΕ. Μου φάνηκε λοιπόν περίεργο που άκουσα τη λέξη ΔΕΗ και αυτή τη φορά δεν βιάστηκα να κλείσω το τηλέφωνο, αλλά θέλησα να ακούσω λεπτομέρειες. 
Μου είπαν ότι πρόκειται για ένα κουτάκι που στέλνουν με αντικαταβολή, το οποίο "εφάπτεται στην πρίζα και μειώνει την κατανάλωση". Ότι είναι για "μέχρι 19000 W", χρειάζεται ένα για κάθε φάση και η τιμή "προσφοράς" με το ΦΠΑ και την αποστολή είναι 71 ευρώ.
Υποθέτω ότι θα είναι κάποια διάταξη με πυκνωτή για διόρθωση συνημιτόνου;
Ξέρει κανείς λεπτομέρειες;

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι δεν ξέρω λεπτομέρειες, αλλά ακούγεται πολύ... ύποπτο...

----------


## sv9cvk

> Μου τηλεφώνησαν από κάποια εταιρεία "Αlfa Team" για μια "προσφορά για μείωση του λογαριασμού ΔΕΗ". 
> Μέχρι τώρα αυτού του είδους τα τηλεφωνήματα είχαν σχέση με τον λογαριασμό του ΟΤΕ. Μου φάνηκε λοιπόν περίεργο που άκουσα τη λέξη ΔΕΗ και αυτή τη φορά δεν βιάστηκα να κλείσω το τηλέφωνο, αλλά θέλησα να ακούσω λεπτομέρειες. 
> Μου είπαν ότι πρόκειται για ένα κουτάκι που στέλνουν με αντικαταβολή, το οποίο "εφάπτεται στην πρίζα και μειώνει την κατανάλωση". Ότι είναι για "μέχρι 19000 W", χρειάζεται ένα για κάθε φάση και η τιμή "προσφοράς" με το ΦΠΑ και την αποστολή είναι 71 ευρώ.
> Υποθέτω ότι θα είναι κάποια διάταξη με πυκνωτή για διόρθωση συνημιτόνου;
> Ξέρει κανείς λεπτομέρειες;



Απλα μακρυα Κωστα δες στα link να παρεις μια γευση
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=45964

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=45224

----------


## H3

> Μου τηλεφώνησαν από κάποια εταιρεία "Αlfa Team" για μια "προσφορά για μείωση του λογαριασμού ΔΕΗ". 
> Μέχρι τώρα αυτού του είδους τα τηλεφωνήματα είχαν σχέση με τον λογαριασμό του ΟΤΕ. Μου φάνηκε λοιπόν περίεργο που άκουσα τη λέξη ΔΕΗ και αυτή τη φορά δεν βιάστηκα να κλείσω το τηλέφωνο, αλλά θέλησα να ακούσω λεπτομέρειες. 
> Μου είπαν ότι πρόκειται για ένα κουτάκι που στέλνουν με αντικαταβολή, το οποίο "εφάπτεται στην πρίζα και μειώνει την κατανάλωση". Ότι είναι για "μέχρι 19000 W", χρειάζεται ένα για κάθε φάση και η τιμή "προσφοράς" με το ΦΠΑ και την αποστολή είναι 71 ευρώ.
> Υποθέτω ότι θα είναι κάποια διάταξη με πυκνωτή για διόρθωση συνημιτόνου;
> Ξέρει κανείς λεπτομέρειες;



ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ,το θεμα εχει αναλυθει ,δες και το παρακατω λινκ να δεις ποσο τα πουλανε αυτα τα σκουπιδια στο E-Bay
http://cgi.ebay.com/18KW-Energy-Powe...item27accaa7a3 

Δεν φτανει οτι αυτα τα πραματα ειναι μουφα ,στον "πιανουν " χοντρα κι ολας

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά. 
Ήταν φανερό από την αρχή πως πρόκειται για χοντρή απάτη και ο λόγος που ενδιαφέρθηκα για λεπτομέρειες ήταν απλά από περιέργεια.

----------


## leosedf

Μαζεύουν λεφτά απλά. Κι εγώ την ίδια απορία είχα.

----------


## HFProject

Τους ρώτησες γιατί σε πήραν τηλέφωνο ;

Με ποιό δικαίωμα ;

Ο σχετική νομοθεσία είναι πραγματικά αυστηρή αν δεν έχεις δηλώσει ότι επιθυμείς να σε ενοχλεί η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία.

http://www.dpa.gr/

----------


## aygerinos

> Μου τηλεφώνησαν από κάποια εταιρεία "Αlfa Team" για μια "προσφορά για μείωση του λογαριασμού ΔΕΗ". 
> Μέχρι τώρα αυτού του είδους τα τηλεφωνήματα είχαν σχέση με τον λογαριασμό του ΟΤΕ. Μου φάνηκε λοιπόν περίεργο που άκουσα τη λέξη ΔΕΗ και αυτή τη φορά δεν βιάστηκα να κλείσω το τηλέφωνο, αλλά θέλησα να ακούσω λεπτομέρειες. 
> Μου είπαν ότι πρόκειται για ένα κουτάκι που στέλνουν με αντικαταβολή, το οποίο "εφάπτεται στην πρίζα και μειώνει την κατανάλωση". Ότι είναι για "μέχρι 19000 W", χρειάζεται ένα για κάθε φάση και η τιμή "προσφοράς" με το ΦΠΑ και την αποστολή είναι 71 ευρώ.
> Υποθέτω ότι θα είναι κάποια διάταξη με πυκνωτή για διόρθωση συνημιτόνου;
> Ξέρει κανείς λεπτομέρειες;



λοιπόν ….. διόρθωση συνημίτονου ….. και άεργη ισχύ …


  όπου υπάρχουν επαγωγικά ρεύματα … δηλαδή ρεύματα από μετασχηματιστές μοτέρ κλπ δημιουργούν μια ισχύ η οποία χρεώνετε στην ΔΕΗ αλλά δεν καταναλώνεται …

  αυτό το μηχάνημα για να δουλέψει σωστά πρέπει να υπάρξει πρώτα από όλα μέτρηση του συνημίτονου στο κύκλωμα και να μπει το ανάλογο..

  στα σπίτια δεν χρειάζεται ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα γιατί οι περισσότερες καταναλώσεις είναι ωμικές και όχι επαγωγικές έπειτα τα μηχανήματα είναι inverter που δεν βγάζουν συνημίτονο άρα τσάμπα ο κόπος και το κόστος του ανωτέρω μηχανήματος….

  Στην δουλεία μου λοιπόν πριν βάλω μια τέτοια συστοιχία πρώτα κάνω μελέτη και έπειτα τοποθετώ τους ανάλογους πυκνωτές ….. το κόστος του μηχανήματος και της κατασκευής δεν ξεπερνάει τα 5- 10 ευρώ ….

  Αυτά!!!!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> λοιπόν ….. διόρθωση συνημίτονου ….. και άεργη ισχύ …
> 
> 
>   όπου υπάρχουν επαγωγικά ρεύματα … δηλαδή ρεύματα από μετασχηματιστές μοτέρ κλπ *δημιουργούν μια ισχύ η οποία χρεώνετε στην ΔΕΗ* αλλά δεν καταναλώνεται …
> 
>    ….
> 
>   Αυτά!!!!




Γιατί λοιπόν η ΔΕΗ απαιτεί συν >0,95 ?

----------


## aygerinos

> Γιατί λοιπόν η ΔΕΗ απαιτεί συν >0,95 ?



Τώρα τελευταία θα έχεις δει ότι το γράφει και στους λογαριασμούς …. Η ΔΕΗ το απαιτεί γιατί δεν μπορεί να το παρέχει ….. ΔΕΗ είναι αυτή ….. σε λίγο καιρό μην αγχώνεσαι μπαίνει και άλλη εταιρεία στο παιχνίδι και δεν θα υπάρχει μονό η ΔΕΗ αλλά και άλλη εταιρία που θα μπορείς να αγοράζεις ρεύμα και μάλιστα φτηνότερη ….

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Γιατί λοιπόν η ΔΕΗ απαιτεί συν >0,95 ?



Διότι η επιστρεφόμενη άεργος ισχύς απαιτεί μεγαλύτερη ψύξη στα τυλίγματα των γεννητριών της. Άρα όσο μικρότερο το συνημίτονο, τόσο μεγαλύτερη άεργος, άρα και μεγαλύτερη ανάγκη για ψύξη των γεννητριών

----------


## FILMAN

Η άεργος ισχύς ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΕΤΑΙ από τους μετρητές της ΔΕΗ και κατά συνέπεια ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΩΝΕΤΑΙ... Γιατί πολύ απλά οι συνιστώσες του ρεύματος που προηγούνται ή έπονται της τάσεως κατά 90 μοίρες, έχουν διαφορά 0 ή 180 μοίρες σε σχέση με το ρεύμα που διαρρέει το πηνίο τάσεως του μετρητή, και έτσι δεν αναπτύσσουν ροπή πάνω στο δίσκο του μετρητή... Αυτό βέβαια, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να κάνουμε διόρθωση του συντελεστή ισχύος. Πρέπει, γιατί έτσι τα καλώδια διαρρέονται από μειωμένα ρεύματα...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Tο θέμα είναι ο μετρητής τι ισχύ μετράει, έχω δει αρκετές αντικρουόμενες απόψεις.

----------


## FILMAN

> Tο θέμα είναι ο μετρητής τι ισχύ μετράει, έχω δει αρκετές αντικρουόμενες απόψεις.



Μόνο την ενεργό ισχύ μετράει, και φυσικά μόνο αυτή χρεώνεσαι.

----------


## tzitzikas

από άλλη εταιρεία:

http://ultraenergyresource.blogspot.com/
και από την ιστοσελίδα του αντιπροσώπου ελλάδα http://www.hellas-energy.com/ αντιγράφω τα παρακάτω :

"Η συσκευή ULTRA, εξοικονομεί ενέργεια από το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα, διατηρώντας την ένταση στην αρχική της τιμή και δεν επιτρέπει την αύξηση αυτής. Βασισμένη στην αρχή ανάκτησης της χαμένης θερμικής ενεργείας. Και αυτό γιατί εξαφανίζει τον συντονισμό του περιστρεφόμενου ηλεκτρομαγνητικού κύματος με αποτέλεσμα την μείωση της αντίστασης κατά την ροή ηλεκτρόνιων. Θα λέγαμε ότι τον μη αγωγό τον κάνει αγωγό.

Π.χ. Μια κατανάλωση εντάσεως 10Α και τάσεως 220 Volt, αν τροφοδοτηθεί με ρεύμα, θα αυξηθεί η ένταση της σε 11Α ως 12Α . Μετά την τοποθέτηση της συσκευής ULTRA, η ένταση παραμένει στα 10Α .Ο τρόπος με τον όποιο επιτυγχάνεται το παραπάνω φαινόμενο, είναι πρωτοποριακός και ανεξάρτητος από τον συμβατικό τρόπο της διόρθωσης του συννημητόνου.

Το ULTRA χρησιμοποιώντας την μέθοδο βελτίωσης του ρεύματος ελαττώνει εξαιρετικά το φορτίο και αυξάνει την απόδοση, χωρίς ρύθμιση τάσης. Ενδείκνυται ιδιαίτερα για βιομηχανίες, οι οποίες απαιτούν σταθερά υψηλή τάση, καθώς επίσης και στα σπίτια.

Η εξαφάνιση συντονισμού του περιστρεφόμενου ηλεκτρομαγνητικού κύματος μειώνει την αντίσταση του ρεύματος.

Όπως το ανθρώπινο σώμα επιταχύνει τον μεταβολισμό όταν αυξάνεται η ροη του αίματος, έτσι και τα απορροφημένα περιστρεφόμενα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα καθιστούν ελεύθερη την ροη ηλεκτρονίων. Μετατρέπουν, δηλαδή την ηλεκτρική αντίσταση σε ενεργό δύναμη, με αποτέλεσμα την βελτίωση του ρεύματος. Αυτό καταλήγει σε ένα εξαιρετικό αποτέλεσμα εξοικονόμησης.

Αρχή λειτουργίας
Η αρχή λειτουργίας του ULTRA βασίζεται στην θεωρία των υπεραγωγών.
Όταν η θερμοκρασία των μετάλλων πλησιάζει το απόλυτο μηδέν περίπου στην θερμοκρασία -269 C, η αντίσταση των μετάλλων γίνεται σχεδόν μηδενική κατά τη ροη του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος.
Το φαινόμενο αυτό λέγεται υπεραγωγιμότητα.
Η αντίσταση των αγωγών οφείλεται στις συγκρούσεις των ηλεκτρονίων με τα υπάρχοντα εντός του μέταλλου θετικά ιόντα. Τα ιόντα αυτά εκτελούν ταλαντώσεις γύρω από την θέση ισορροπίας τους . Το πλάτος των ταλαντώσεων αυξάνεται με την αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας. Έτσι, αυξανόμενης της θερμοκρασίας, αυξάνεται και ο αριθμός των κρούσεων των ηλεκτρονίων με τα ιόντα του μετάλλου. Η αύξηση του αριθμού των κρούσεων των ηλεκτρονίων αντιστοιχεί στην αύξηση της αντιστάσεως του αγωγού.
Αντίθετα η ελάττωση της θερμοκρασίας του μετάλλου προκαλεί ελάττωση του πλάτους των ταλαντώσεων των θετικών ιόντων, με αποτέλεσμα οι κρούσεις των ηλεκτρονίων και των ιόντων να περιορίζονται σημαντικά, έτσι επέρχεται ελάττωση της αντιστάσεως του μετάλλου, δηλαδή αυξάνεται η ηλεκτρική αγωγιμότητά του.
Η υπεραγωγιμότητα των μέταλλων, για να γίνει αντιληπτή, πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψη την συλλογική συμπεριφορά των ηλεκτρονίων και των ιόντων, που τελευταία αποκαλείται αλληλεπίδραση πολλών σωμάτων."


όποιος κατάλαβε ας μας εξηγήσει και μάς  :Lol:  :Crying: 
ούτε οι ίδιοι έχουν καταλάβει τι γράφουν

η διόρθωση συνημητόνου μειώνει την κατανάλωση για επαγωγικά φορτια (π.χ κινητήρες) που καταναλώνουν άεργο ισχύ. Συγκεκριμένα επιβάλλεται και απο την ΔΕΗ η διόρθωση με χρήση πυκνωτών σε βιομηχανίες όπου έχουν μεγάλα επαγωγικά φορτία. Τωρα για το σπίτι το όφελος θα μείναι πολύ μικρό και απο τότε που θα κάνεις απόσβεση.

----------


## FILMAN

> από άλλη εταιρεία:
> 
> http://ultraenergyresource.blogspot.com/
> και από την ιστοσελίδα του αντιπροσώπου ελλάδα http://www.hellas-energy.com/ αντιγράφω τα παρακάτω :
> 
> "Η συσκευή ULTRA, εξοικονομεί ενέργεια από το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα, διατηρώντας την ένταση στην αρχική της τιμή και δεν επιτρέπει την αύξηση αυτής. Βασισμένη στην αρχή ανάκτησης της χαμένης θερμικής ενεργείας. Και αυτό γιατί εξαφανίζει τον συντονισμό του περιστρεφόμενου ηλεκτρομαγνητικού κύματος με αποτέλεσμα την μείωση της αντίστασης κατά την ροή ηλεκτρόνιων. Θα λέγαμε ότι τον μη αγωγό τον κάνει αγωγό. (Τι λες ρε μάγκα... Σκέτη μαγεία...)
> 
> Π.χ. Μια κατανάλωση εντάσεως 10Α και τάσεως 220 Volt, αν τροφοδοτηθεί με ρεύμα, θα αυξηθεί η ένταση της σε 11Α ως 12Α . (Ε, τότε γιατί δεν τη λέμε από την αρχή κατανάλωση των "11Α ως 12Α" Μετά την τοποθέτηση της συσκευής ULTRA, η ένταση παραμένει στα 10Α .Ο τρόπος με τον όποιο επιτυγχάνεται το παραπάνω φαινόμενο, είναι πρωτοποριακός και ανεξάρτητος από τον συμβατικό τρόπο της διόρθωσης του συννημητόνου.
> 
> ...



Έλεος... Τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε πια ρε παιδιά;

----------


## electron

Εγώ έχω να πω ότι κάθε τόσο κάποιοι σκαρφίζονται διάφορα τερτίπια για να τα παίρνουν από τον κόσμο με αναλύσεις που δεν έχουν κανένα πρακτικό αλλά και θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο.
Παρόλα αυτά προκαλώ τους κυρίους της εν λόγο εταιρίας να μας το κάνει πιο λιανό το παραπάνω.

----------


## tzitzikas

To θέμα είχε συζητηθεί στο φορουμ http://www.michanikos.gr/showthread.php?t=8578
και μάλιστα έιχε γράψει και ο αντιπρόσωπος της εταιρείας ο οποίος δηλώνει μηχανικός. φυσικά πέσαμε όλοι να τον φάμε. Χαρακτηριστικά αποσπάσματα των ποστ του για να γελάσετε:

"Το αν είμαι μηχανικός η όχι δε χρειάζεται να το αποδείξω σε σένα 15 χρόνια στην Λονδίνο υπάρχουν πολύ που μπορούν να το μαρτυρήσουν.
Εσύ δε μας είπες τι δουλεία κάνεις.
Το μηχάνημα έχει αποτελέσματα είτε θέλετε να το αποδεχτείτε είτε όχι.
tech_junky,*αν το φαινόμενο της υπεραγωγιμότητας δε σας λέει τίποτα το απλά να σας πιο μπακαλίστικα μιας και δεν μπορείτε να το κατανοήσετε ,αντίστροφο μαγνητικό πεδίο από το ήδη υπάρχον με αποτέλεσμα τα ιόντα να μην βρίσκουν αντίσταση.*"

"                          Για  τον μηνά Φεβρουάριο αν ειδές η συσκευή μπήκε στην εγκατάσταση στης 25/02 και γι αυτό το ποσοστό είναι  3 % .
Και κάτι άλλο δεν το συνδέουμε  στο πινάκα και αμέσως αρχίζει να δουλεύει.
* Η συσκευή χρειάζεται 7-14 μέρες μέχρι να διεγείρει το δίκτυο της εγκατάστασης.* *(<--- τρελά LOL )*
Έχουμε όλα τα πιστοποιητικά από τον κατασκευαστή.
Δεν ειναι MADE IN GREECE
http://www.hellas-energy.com/index_48.jpg τα όποια υπάρχουν και μπορούν να αποσταλούν σε όποιον μας τα ζήτηση έγγραφος η τηλεφωνικά ,με το κρυβόμαστε πίσω από ένα ψευδώνυμο δεν νομίζω ότι είναι επαγγελματικό.
* Μιλάμε για παγκόσμια πατέντα.* 
Όποτε ξεχνάτε το τι έχει μέσα ,το πως το κάνει σας το είπα ,το ρεύμα χάνετε μέσα στο δίκτυο της εγκατάστασης το όποιο μέχρι τώρα δεν μπορούσε να μετρηθεί με νούμερα ,εμείς καταφέρνουμε να μειώσουμε μέχρι και 50 % της χαμένη ενεργείας.
Δεν υπαρχή εσωτερικό σχεδιάγραμμα της συσκευής. (<--φυσικά του ζητήσαμε σχηματικό)
Για τους ποιο άπιστους μπορούν να αγοράσουν μια συσκευή να κάνουν της μετρήσεις τους και αν Δεν μείνουν ικανοποιημένοι μπορούν να πάρουν τα χρήματα τους πίσω ακόμα και μετά από 1 χρόνο(εγγύηση επιστροφής χρημάτων με την ποιο ελάχιστη εξοικονόμηση 13 %)." 

" 1.Το μηχάνημα επιχορηγείται από την ελληνική κυβέρνηση με 65 % στην τιμή του τιμολόγιου.
2.Ειναι ελεγμένο και πιστοποιημένο από την Δεη ότι δεν κλέβει ρεύμα.
3.Η εμπορική τράπεζα το συμπερίλαβε στης χρηματοδοτήσεις της και το μηχάνημα γίνεται leasing ,άρα από την στιγμή που η τράπεζα στην μπορεί να κατάσχει ένα μηχάνημα από έναν κακοπληρωτή μπορεί και να το μεταπουλήσει ,άρα έχει αποδεκτή ότι κάνει εξοικονόμηση ,αλλιώς δεν θα έμπαινε καν στην διαδικασία να το κάνει leasing (για όποιον δεν ξέρει τι σημάνει leasing,ας ρωτήσει κάποιον τραπεζικό).
4.Μπορειτε να αμφισβητείτε το μηχάνημα όσο θέλετε , αλλά 800 και πλέων πελάτες είναι ένας αριθμός που δεν μπορεί να αμφισβήτηση κανένας πλέων."

"Και αυτό γιατί εξαφανίζει τον συντονισμό του περιστρεφόμενου ηλεκτρομαγνητικού κύματος με αποτέλεσμα την μείωση της αντίστασης κατά την ροή ηλεκτρόνιων. Θα λέγαμε ότι τον μη αγωγό τον κάνει αγωγό." <---αν βάλεις δηλαδή τέτοια συσκευή μην πιάνεις μετά ούτε τη μόνωση ούτε το φις γιατι την γ@#$ες  :Scared: 

ακόμα γελάω  :Lol:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> από άλλη εταιρεία:
> 
> http://ultraenergyresource.blogspot.....................ή αγωγιμότητά του.
> Η υπεραγωγιμότητα των μέταλλων, για να γίνει αντιληπτή, πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψη την συλλογική συμπεριφορά των ηλεκτρονίων και των ιόντων, που τελευταία αποκαλείται αλληλεπίδραση πολλών σωμάτων."
> 
> 
> όποιος κατάλαβε ας μας εξηγήσει και μάς 
> ούτε οι ίδιοι έχουν καταλάβει τι γράφουν
> 
> *η διόρθωση συνημητόνου μειώνει την κατανάλωσ*η για επαγωγικά φορτια (π.χ κινητήρες) που καταναλώνουν άεργο ισχύ. Συγκεκριμένα επιβάλλεται και απο την ΔΕΗ η διόρθωση με χρήση πυκνωτών σε βιομηχανίες όπου έχουν μεγάλα επαγωγικά φορτία. Τωρα για το σπίτι το όφελος θα μείναι πολύ μικρό και απο τότε που θα κάνεις απόσβεση.




Όταν λες διόρθωση να υποθέσω οτι εννοείς συν=1

----------


## electron

Παναγιώτη άλλη μια τέτοια ανάλυση να παραθέσεις από τους επιστήμονες αυτούς και μας βλέπω να ξανά γυρνάμε στα θρανία κάνοντας αρχή από το νήπιο. :Blink:  :Tongue2:  :Lol:

----------


## tzitzikas

> Όταν λες διόρθωση να υποθέσω οτι εννοείς συν=1



να πετύχεις cosφ=1 δεν γίνεται . Και η κουζίνα ακόμα που έχει ωμικό φορτίο, οι αντιστάσεις έχουν κάποια μικρή αυτεπαγωγή. μιλάμε για cosφ κοντά στο 1

electron στανταρ. Το απίστευτο είναι οτι μπηκε σε φορουμ μηχανικών να γράψει αυτές τις χαζομάρες. Αν διαβάσετε όλο το thread θα δείτε το κράξιμο.

----------


## electron

Παναγιώτη το πέρασα στα γρήγορα το θέμα και το κράξιμο που του κάνατε. Το αστείο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι δεν έδωσε κανένα σχηματικό καμία περιγραφή επί χάρτου, παρά μόνο γενικόλογα και ασυνάρτητα πράγματα. Αισχρό δούλεμα στο ίσωμα.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> να πετύχεις cosφ=1 δεν γίνεται . Και η κουζίνα ακόμα που έχει ωμικό φορτίο, οι αντιστάσεις έχουν κάποια μικρή αυτεπαγωγή. μιλάμε για cosφ κοντά στο 1
> 
> .



Εντάξει εννοώ να πλησιάζει το 1 , γιατι το θέμα είναι:  "*Διόρθωση συνημιτόνου για μείωση λογαριασμού ΔΕΗ*" οπότε όταν λες διόρθωση συν=>1 εννοείς αύξηση λογ/σμού   
τώρα αν είναι ελαφρά επαγωγικό ή χωρητικό το φορτίο (χωρητικότητα αντιστάσεων και παράλληλων αγωγών άστο.

----------


## leosedf

OMG Υπεραγωγούς βλέπω, δλδ έχουν κάνει πρακτικές εφαρμογές με υπεραγωγούς? Αρα μας λένε οτι είναι ήδη απο τους πιό πλούσιους ανθρώπους στη γή... Και πουλάνε 50 ευρώ κουτάκια ακόμα?
Η απλά κάποια γίδια βλέπουν πόσο δύσκολα ψάχνεται ο κόσμος στην εποχή μας και τώρα στις δύσκολες μέρες που όλοι κοιτάν να κάνουν οικονομία μας πετάν τα μαγικά κουτάκια που θα μας βοηθήσουν. Απορώ πώς τους αφήνουν ακόμα, θα μου πείς ΦΠΑ είναι αυτό αλλα...

----------


## Nemmesis

τι? βγαλαν τους υπεραγωγους? φτουυυυ... ναι αλλα μια συσκευη που κανει τις ηλεκτρικες μας συσκευες υπεραγωγημες θα κατεβασει τις θερμικες απολιες αλλα ανεβασει το ρευμα που τραβανε... πχ η αγαπημενη μου τοστιερα αν γινει υπεραγωγημη θα παψει να ζεστενεται και αντι 3.5A θα τραβαει 100A... σωστα??? αλλα αν τραβαει 100 η τοστιερα μου θα μπορω να ψυσω το τοστ μου στον τοιχο μου μιας και θα βραζουν κανονικα οι καλλωδιοσεις...


ΑΡΕ!!! πως απο το cosφ φτασαμε στους υπεραγωγους και οτι τελικα αυτοι θα μειωναν τον λογαριασμο της δεη αντι να το ανεβασουν δεν καταλαβα....
ολος ο κοσμος ψαχνετε με την αιωλικη ενεργεια με την ηλιακη ενεργεια... με την γεωθερμια και βγηκε ενας να πει οτι κανει οικονομια με ενα ματζαφλαρι?
αμ το αλλο? κατωχηρομενη πατεντα... αν εγω παρω ενα ζευγαρι παντοφλες βαλω ροδακια και ενα δυναμο για να φορτιζω το κντ μου μπορω να παω να το πατενταρω στο ονομα μου... αλλα δεν λεει και τπτ... 
η καθε φωτιστηκο φθοριου που εχει μεσα εναν πυκνωτη πρεπει να θεωρηται κλοπη πνευματικων δικαιοματον του κουλου που πηγε και το πατενταρε?

----------


## nveli

επειδή συμμετείχα στο κράξιμο της συσκευής ULTRA, βρήκα την πατέντα και ανάρτησα το σχέδιο της συσκευής (αν και ο έμπορος της αρνείται ότι το σχέδιο είναι της αυτής συσκευής, η πατέντα που βρήκα είναι ακριβές αντίγραφο τον κειμένων που ανάρτησε ο έμπορος) σας λέω ότι δεν υπάρχει σχηματικό γιατί απλά η συσκευή αυτή αν διαβάσετε την πατέντα, περιέχει μόνο έναν κεραμικό θερμαντήρα που ακτινοβολεί με IR τα ίδια τα καλώδια που τον τροφοδοτούν. Ο κατασκευαστής υποστηρίζει ότι τα άτομα του χαλκού συντονίζονται με την ακτινοβολία και αυτό προκαλεί αύξηση της αγωγιμότητας του χαλκού. 
Υπάρχουν και άλλες πατέντες με παρόμοιο θέμα που περιέχουν ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα αλλά έχουν την ίδια αρχή λειτουργίας.

Δυστηχως αυτα που δήλωνε ο έμπορος της συσκευής σχετικά με τις πωλήσεις της είναι μάλλον σωστά, δηλαδή υπάρχουν άτομα (και δημόσια υπηρεσία) που αγόρασαν (με 300-60000ευρω) μια θερμαντική αντίσταση μέσα σε ένα κουτί για να μειώσουν την κατανάλωση ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας.

----------


## tzitzikas

> επειδή συμμετείχα στο κράξιμο της συσκευής ULTRA, βρήκα την πατέντα και ανάρτησα το σχέδιο της συσκευής (αν και ο έμπορος της αρνείται ότι το σχέδιο είναι της αυτής συσκευής, η πατέντα που βρήκα είναι ακριβές αντίγραφο τον κειμένων που ανάρτησε ο έμπορος) σας λέω ότι δεν υπάρχει σχηματικό γιατί απλά η συσκευή αυτή αν διαβάσετε την πατέντα, περιέχει μόνο έναν κεραμικό θερμαντήρα που ακτινοβολεί με IR τα ίδια τα καλώδια που τον τροφοδοτούν. Ο κατασκευαστής υποστηρίζει ότι τα άτομα του χαλκού συντονίζονται με την ακτινοβολία και αυτό προκαλεί αύξηση της αγωγιμότητας του χαλκού. 
> Υπάρχουν και άλλες πατέντες με παρόμοιο θέμα που περιέχουν ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα αλλά έχουν την ίδια αρχή λειτουργίας.
> 
> Δυστηχως αυτα που δήλωνε ο έμπορος της συσκευής σχετικά με τις πωλήσεις της είναι μάλλον σωστά, δηλαδή υπάρχουν άτομα (και δημόσια υπηρεσία) που αγόρασαν (με 300-60000ευρω) μια θερμαντική αντίσταση μέσα σε ένα κουτί για να μειώσουν την κατανάλωση ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας.



nveli για την ιστορία είμαι ο κράζων στο michanikos με το username electrical_salonika  :Cool: 

nemmesis πολυ καλη η περιγραφή σου. :Biggrin: 

Αποστολης1 αν οι μετρητές μέτραγαν την φαινόμενη ισχύ δηλαδή kva θα είχες μια μείωση λογαριασμου μικρή.  Αλλα μετράνε kwh δηλαδή την ενεργό ισχύ /ώρα. Τα χωρητικα φορτία παράγουν κάποια άεργο ισχύ (kvar).

----------


## electron

> Αποστολης1 αν οι μετρητές μέτραγαν την φαινόμενη ισχύ δηλαδή kva θα είχες μια μείωση λογαριασμου μικρή.



Παναγιώτη αν καταννοώ σωστά αυτό που λες, θα πρέπει τα kva να είναι ελαφρώς λιγότερα από τα kw σε μια κατανάλωση, ωστόσο αυτό που πρατηρώ εγώ στην βιομηχανία που εργάζομαι, είναι να συμβαίνει ακριβώς το αντίθετο.

----------


## nveli

> Παναγιώτη αν καταννοώ σωστά αυτό που λες, θα πρέπει τα kva να είναι ελαφρώς λιγότερα από τα kw σε μια κατανάλωση, ωστόσο αυτό που πρατηρώ εγώ στην βιομηχανία που εργάζομαι, είναι να συμβαίνει ακριβώς το αντίθετο.



η φαινόμενη ισχύς είναι η απόλυτη τιμή του διανυσματικού αθροίσματος της πραγματικής με την άεργο οπότε δεν είναι δυνατό είναι μικρότερη από την πραγματική για κανένα φορτίο, το πολύ να ισούται με αυτή σε ωμικά φορτία. κοίτα και εδώ

----------


## FILMAN

Τα kVA είναι περισσότερα από τα kW, εκτός αν το συνφ = 1, οπότε είναι ίσα. Η χρέωση από τη ΔΕΗ είναι η ίδια με και χωρίς διόρθωση συνημιτόνου, διότι οι μετρητές της μετράνε kWh, όχι kVAh. Ο λόγος που επιχειρούμε διόρθωση συνημιτόνου είναι λοιπόν, όχι η μείωση του λογαριασμού, αλλά το ότι έτσι μειώνονται τα ρεύματα που διαρρέουν τους διακόπτες, τις ασφάλειες, τα καλώδια κ.λ.π.

----------


## tzitzikas

> Παναγιώτη αν καταννοώ σωστά αυτό που λες, θα πρέπει τα kva να είναι ελαφρώς λιγότερα από τα kw σε μια κατανάλωση, ωστόσο αυτό που πρατηρώ εγώ στην βιομηχανία που εργάζομαι, είναι να συμβαίνει ακριβώς το αντίθετο.



Καλησπέρα. Οχι τα kva δεν γινεται να είναι λιγότερο απο τα kw. Διοτι


Μέτρο(S)=sqrt[(P στο τετράγωνο) + (Q στο τετράγωνο)]
όπου P=ενεργός ισχύς=V*I*cosφ και Q=αεργος ισχύς=V*I*sinφ
S=φαινόμενη Ισχύς = P + Q*j (μιγαδικό μέγεθος)


* τα παραπάνω για μονοφασικό φορτίο

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Το ερώτημα τίθεται και στη βάση πως η ίδια η ΔΕΗ πρέπει να προβαίνει σε διόρθωση του συντελεστή τουλάχιστον σε επίπεδο τοπικού υποσταθμού, ώστε να διασφαλίζεται η πιο αποδοτική μεταφορά της ενέργειας. Με μία σχετικά 'διορθωμένη' εισαγωγή ρεύματος (κεντρική παροχή) στον πελάτη είναι σχετικά απίθανο σε μία τυπικά οικιακή χρήση να υφίσταται ένα ισχυρό επαγωγικό (κυρίως) ή χωρητικό (σπανιότερα) φορτίο. Εξαίρεση βέβαια ισχυρά ηλεκτρικά μοτέρ π.χ. για οικοδομικές εργασίες και παρεμφερή!!! Ουσιαστικά το θέμα δεν υφίσταται και είναι λάθος να το επικαλούνται συσκευές εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας. Εκτός αν η αρχή λειτουργίας τους δεν βασίζεται στη διόρθωση του συντελεστή. Για τους μετρητές ισχύος δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν όντως μετρούν ΚWa ή KVa διότι αν δεν κάνω λάθος οι αναφορές στους λογαριασμούς είναι σε KVa. Λογικά η κατανάλωση μάλλον θα έπρεπε να γίνεται σε KVA στην λογική ότι η υπηρεσία μεταφοράς ενέργειας από τη ΔΕΗ δεν έχει να κάνει μόνη με την τελική της χρήση (KWA) αλλά και τον τρόπο μεταφοράς αυτής ή αν θέλετε την επιβάρυνση του συστήματος μεταφοράς αυτής που εξαρτάται από τον εν λόγω συντελεστή και άρα μιλάμε για KVA. Επειδή όπως όπως επεξήγησα το θέμα διόρθωσης του συντελεστή είναι αμελητέο από τον πλησιέστερο υποσταθμό στο οικιακό ΄ρολόι΄' της ΔΕΗ και τις τελικές συσκευές (η διόρθωση του συντελεστή μέχρι τον υποσταθμό είναι ευθύνη της ΔΕΗ) πρακτικά οι δύο μονάδες μέτρησης ταυτίζονται. Εξαίρεση ίσως αποτελούν οι βιομηχανικοί πελάτες για τους οποίους επειδή η ευθύνη της διόρθωσης του συντελεστή ανήκει σε αυτούς η χρέωση θα πρέπει να γίνεται στη βάση των KVA που καταναλώνουν και όχι των KWA!

Χαιρετισμούς!

----------


## FILMAN

> Το ερώτημα τίθεται και στη βάση πως η ίδια η ΔΕΗ πρέπει να προβαίνει σε διόρθωση του συντελεστή τουλάχιστον σε επίπεδο τοπικού υποσταθμού, ώστε να διασφαλίζεται η πιο αποδοτική μεταφορά της ενέργειας. Με μία σχετικά 'διορθωμένη' εισαγωγή ρεύματος (κεντρική παροχή) στον πελάτη είναι σχετικά απίθανο σε μία τυπικά οικιακή χρήση να υφίσταται ένα ισχυρό επαγωγικό (κυρίως) ή χωρητικό (σπανιότερα) φορτίο. Εξαίρεση βέβαια ισχυρά ηλεκτρικά μοτέρ π.χ. για οικοδομικές εργασίες και παρεμφερή!!! Ουσιαστικά το θέμα δεν υφίσταται και είναι λάθος να το επικαλούνται συσκευές εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας. Εκτός αν η αρχή λειτουργίας τους δεν βασίζεται στη διόρθωση του συντελεστή. Για τους μετρητές ισχύος δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν όντως μετρούν ΚWa ή KVa διότι αν δεν κάνω λάθος οι αναφορές στους λογαριασμούς είναι σε KVa. Λογικά η κατανάλωση μάλλον θα έπρεπε να γίνεται σε KVA στην λογική ότι η υπηρεσία μεταφοράς ενέργειας από τη ΔΕΗ δεν έχει να κάνει μόνη με την τελική της χρήση (KWA) αλλά και τον τρόπο μεταφοράς αυτής ή αν θέλετε την επιβάρυνση του συστήματος μεταφοράς αυτής που εξαρτάται από τον εν λόγω συντελεστή και άρα μιλάμε για KWA. Επειδή όπως όπως επεξήγησα το θέμα διόρθωσης του συντελεστή είναι αμελητέο από τον πλησιέστερο υποσταθμό στο οικιακό ΄ρολόι΄' της ΔΕΗ και τις τελικές συσκευές (η διόρθωση του συντελεστή μέχρι τον υποσταθμό είναι ευθύνη της ΔΕΗ) πρακτικά οι δύο μονάδες μέτρησης ταυτίζονται. Εξαίρεση ίσως αποτελούν οι βιομηχανικοί πελάτες για τους οποίους επειδή η ευθύνη της διόρθωσης του συντελεστή ανήκει σε αυτούς η χρέωση θα πρέπει να γίνεται στη βάση των KVA που καταναλώνουν και όχι των KWA!
> 
> Χαιρετισμούς!



Γιώργο, προκειμένου για οικιακή χρήση, γραφεία κ.τ.λ. οι καταναλωτές που χαλάνε τον συντελεστή ισχύος δεν είναι φυσικά οι κινητήρες, αλλά οι λάμπες φθορισμού, από τα κυκλώματα των οποίων συχνά απουσιάζουν οι πυκνωτές διόρθωσης. Στο λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ οι μονάδες που τιμολογούνται είναι τα kWh, όχι τα kVAh.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Καλά πόσες λάμπες φθορισμού (χωρίς πυκνωτή αντιστάθμισης) μπορεί να έχει μία οικεία?

----------


## FILMAN

> Καλά πόσες λάμπες φθορισμού (χωρίς πυκνωτή αντιστάθμισης) μπορεί να έχει μία οικεία?



Όσον αφορά τους πυκνωτές, τα φθηνά φωτιστικά συνήθως δεν έχουν. Και επειδή όλοι παίρνουν τα φθηνά, έχουν συνφ διάφορο του 1.

----------


## electron

Δεν διαφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες ότι τα kva είναι μεγαλύτερα σε αριθμό από τα kw. Απλά δεν κατάλαβα τον συλλογισμό του συνάδελφου Παναγιώτη για το πως θα ήταν μικρότερο το τιμολόγιο αν υπολογιζόταν τα kva, την στιγμή που ο αριθμός τους υπερέχει έναντι της πραγματικής ισχύος.

----------


## tzitzikas

> .........
> Αποστολης1 αν οι μετρητές μέτραγαν την φαινόμενη ισχύ δηλαδή kva θα είχες μια μείωση λογαριασμου μικρή. ....



Ενοούσα οτι θα είχε μια μείωση στο λογαριασμο, εφόσον οι μετρητές μέτραγαν φαινόμενη ισχύ, στην περίπτωση που έκανε τοπική αντιστάθμιση με πυκνωτές σε φορτία που έχουν και επαγωγική συμπεριφορά πέρα απο ωμική. Σε σχέση δηλαδή με την περίπτωση που δεν είχε καθόλου αντιστάθμισεις. Δεν ενοώ βέβαια οτι το τιμολόγιο θα ήταν μικρότερο σε σχέση με τώρα. Τωρα χρεώνεται μόνο την ενεργό ισχύ. Αν μέτραγαν φαινόμενη ισχύ, απλά με αντιστάθμιση θα είχε μία μείωση της αέργου ισχύος άρα και της φαινόμενης.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> λοιπόν ….. διόρθωση συνημίτονου ….. και άεργη ισχύ …
> 
> 
>   όπου υπάρχουν επαγωγικά ρεύματα … δηλαδή ρεύματα από μετασχηματιστές μοτέρ κλπ δημιουργούν μια ισχύ η οποία χρεώνετε στην ΔΕΗ αλλά δεν καταναλώνεται …
> 
>   αυτό το μηχάνημα για να δουλέψει σωστά πρέπει να υπάρξει πρώτα από όλα μέτρηση του συνημίτονου στο κύκλωμα και να μπει το ανάλογο..
> 
>   στα σπίτια δεν χρειάζεται ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα γιατί οι περισσότερες καταναλώσεις είναι ωμικές και όχι επαγωγικές έπειτα τα μηχανήματα είναι inverter που δεν βγάζουν συνημίτονο άρα τσάμπα ο κόπος και το κόστος του ανωτέρω μηχανήματος….
> 
> ...



 Παναγιώτη υπέθετα τι εννοούσες, καλά έκανες και το διευκρίνισες. 


 αλλά κατά τον Αυγερινό πληρώνουμε φαινομένη ισχύ, κατά τον Παναγιώτη πραγματική  δηλαδή ισοπαλία (εννοώ από ηλεκτρολόγους)   :Blink: 


 Φίλιππε τα ψυγεία, πλυντήρια, σεσουάρ, ηλεκτρ. σκούπες, δεν έχουν μοτέρ? αλλά και UPS να δεις 1.000VA/600W

----------


## nveli

η άεργη ενέργεια αν και δεν αποδίδει έργο πρέπει να παραχθεί από τις γεννήτριες και να μεταφερθεί από τα δίκτυα μεταφοράς και διανομής, άρα έχει κόστος και προκαλεί απώλειες στα δίκτυα. Γιαυτό τον λόγο η ΔΕΗ θέλει όλοι οι καταναλωτές να έχουν όσον το δυνατόν συνφ που να πλησιάζει το 1. 
Στις οικιακές καταναλώσεις αφού γνωρίζει ότι το συνφ είναι κοντά στο 1 τοποθετεί μετρητές kWh που όπως λέει το όνομα τους και η μονάδα που αναγράφεται στη πρόσοψη και αντίθετα από ότι πιστεύουν κάποιοι στο forum μετρούν *μονο kWh*, ουτε Α ουτε kVAh ουτε kVArh. Αν δεν μπορείτε να το καταλάβετε διαβάστε ένα βιβλίο ηλεκτρικών μετρήσεων να μάθετε την λειτουργία του μετρητή. 
Στις βιομηχανικές καταναλώσεις αφού γνωρίζει ότι το συνφ μπορεί να είναι μικρο τοποθετεί μετρητές kWh και kVArh και ενημερώνει τον πελάτη ότι αν το μέσο συνφ που προκύπτει από τις kWh και kVArh πέσει κάτω από κάποια όρια έχει τις αντίστοιχες επιβαρύνσεις. Γιαυτό τον λόγο στις μεγάλες εγκαταστάσεις στα ΓΠΧΤ υπάρχει ερμάριο διόρθωσης συνφ.
Ομοίως η ΔΕΗ για την ευστάθεια του διασυνδεδεμένου συστήματος λειτουργεί διατάξεις διόρθωσης συνφ στα δίκτυα μεταφοράς και διανομής.

----------


## electron

Nα συμπληρώσω στα όσα είπε ο nveli ότι στο εργοστασιακό τιμολόγιο της ΔΕΗ ,υπολογίζονται πρωτίστως οι kwh συνάρτηση των kvarh για να προκύψει το κόστος.
Επίσης μονάδες διόρθωσης του συνφ σε μια εγκατάσταση όπως η παραπάνω, μπορεί να συναντήσει κάνεις τόσο στην μέση τάση όσο και στην χαμηλή που συνιθίζεται ως επι το πλείστον.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Άρα συνοψίζοντας, στις οικιακές παροχές δεν παίζει ρόλο το συν. στο λογ/σμό ΔΕΗ

----------


## FILMAN

Φίλιππε τα ψυγεία, πλυντήρια, σεσουάρ, ηλεκτρ. σκούπες, δεν έχουν μοτέρ? αλλά και UPS να δεις 1.000VA/600W[/QUOTE]

Αποστόλη δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι... Τα ψυγεία έχουν ασύγχρονους μονοφασικούς κινητήρες οι οποίοι έχουν πυκνωτή σε σειρά με τη βοηθητική περιέλιξη για τη δημιουργία διαφοράς φάσεως, ο οποίος παρεμπιπτόντως κάνει και διόρθωση του συντελεστή ισχύος. Τα παλιά πλυντήρια έχουν επίσης τέτοια μοτέρ, τα καινούρια όμως έχουν universal μοτέρ που τα οδηγούν με έλεγχο φάσεως, αυτή η μέθοδος είναι αλήθεια ότι χαλάει τον συντελεστή ισχύος ειδικά στις πολύ μεγάλες και πολύ μικρές γωνίες αγωγιμότητας. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει με τα πάσης φύσεως dimmer, όπως π.χ. στις ηλεκτρικές σκούπες.
Τα σεσουάρ έχουν συνφ=1 γιατί ο κινητήρας τους είναι χαμηλής τάσης dc, ο οποίος τροφοδοτείται από τα 230 μέσω... αντιστάσεων πτώσης τάσης και μιας γέφυρας ανόρθωσης (ναι, αυτές οι αντιστάσεις είναι που ζεσταίνουν τον αέρα!)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Φίλιππε δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με κινητήρες και ότι λες τα θεωρώ σωστά, αυτά τα έγραψα σε αντιδιαστολή με τα φωτιστικά που αναφέρεις, πόσα φωτιστικά επί πόσες ώρες λειτουργίας αντιστοιχούν σε ένα ups που είναι συνεχώσ σε λειτουργία δηλαδή ότι δεν νομίζω ότι τα φωτιστικά έχουν τη μεγαλύτερη επίδραση

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλιππε δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με κινητήρες και ότι λες τα θεωρώ σωστά, αυτά τα έγραψα σε αντιδιαστολή με τα φωτιστικά που αναφέρεις, πόσα φωτιστικά επί πόσες ώρες λειτουργίας αντιστοιχούν σε ένα ups που είναι συνεχώσ σε λειτουργία δηλαδή ότι δεν νομίζω ότι τα φωτιστικά έχουν τη μεγαλύτερη επίδραση



Αυτό που λες για τα UPS, δεν ξέρω αν αναφέρεται στο φορτίο που παρουσιάζει το UPS για τη ΔΕΗ, ή αναφέρεται στο φορτίο που επιτρέπεται να συνδεθεί στην έξοδο του UPS.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Φίλιππε δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με κινητήρες και ότι λες τα θεωρώ σωστά, αυτά τα έγραψα σε αντιδιαστολή με τα φωτιστικά που αναφέρεις, πόσα φωτιστικά επί πόσες ώρες λειτουργίας αντιστοιχούν σε ένα ups που είναι συνεχώσ σε λειτουργία δηλαδή ότι δεν νομίζω ότι τα φωτιστικά έχουν τη μεγαλύτερη επίδραση



δεν παιζει αυτο που λες... το ups οταν εχει ταση το δικτυο της δεη καταναλωνει ελαχιστα για την φορτηση των μπαταριων...

----------


## tzitzikas

Αλλο ενα μαραφετι που μου στειλανε στο εμαιλ -> http://www.powersaver.ecotip.gr/technology.html
εκανα reply να δω τι θα μου απαντησουν για το πως προκυπτει αυτη η μειωση που λενε.

----------


## JOUN

Αντε να ξαναρχισουμε τα ιδια...Δηλαδη τι διαφορετικο κανει αυτο απο ενα πυκνωτη;

----------


## tomhel

Παντως και εδω στο forum παιζει σχετική διαφήμιση.... :Tongue2: 
45% οικονομία ρεύματος....!!!!!....στην ΠΟΛΥ ΠΡΟΝΟΜΙΑΚΗ ΤΙΜΗ ΤΩΝ 89ΕΥΡΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΠΑΡΑΔΟΣΗ..... :Lol: 

Παντα θα υπάρχουν επιτήδειοι που θα χρησιμοποιούν την άγνοια και την ανάγκη του αλλου για να τα οικονομήσουν....

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Nα συμπληρώσω στα όσα είπε ο nveli ότι στο εργοστασιακό τιμολόγιο της ΔΕΗ ,υπολογίζονται πρωτίστως οι kwh συνάρτηση των kvarh για να προκύψει το κόστος.



Νομίζω ότι από αυτά που ανέφερε ο nveli δεν προκύπτε πως σε βιομηχανικές οι KVAh υπολογίζονται συναρτήσει των KWh διότι αυτό θα απαιτούσε μετρητές KWh και μετρητές συντελεστή cosφ οπότε με υπολογισμό θα προέκυπταν τα KVAh. Αυτό που είπε είναι πως χρησιμοποιούνται ανεξάρτητοι μετρητές για την καθεμία ένδειξη της ενεργού και ανέργου ισχύος αντίστοιχα, οι μετρήσεις αυτές αποτυπώνονται στα βιομηχανικά τιμολόγιο και αν η απόκλισή τους ξεπερνά κάποιο όριο ο πελάτης χρεώνεται βάσει της ισχύουσας τιμολογιακής πολιτικής της ΔΕΗ για την απόκλιση αυτή.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν έχει σημασία ο τρόπος που γίνεται η χρέωση (μετρητικές διατάξεις) αλλά τί χρεώνεται τελικά και νομίζω σε αυτό συμφωνούμε: KWAh για οικιακούς και KVAh για βιομηχανικούς!

Τώρα αν ο οικιακός έχει και τρεις λάμπες φθορισμού των 36W δηλ. σύνολο περί τα 100W 'βρώμικα' (επαγωγικά) δεν κουνιέται φύλλο αν αναλογιστεί κανείς τη μέση ωριαία κατανάλωση σε ένα τυπικό νοικοκυριό. Πχ. A/C 1000W, αερόθερμο 2000W, ηλεκτρικό καλοριφέρ λαδιού 2500W, θερμοσίφωνας 1000W (min), ηλεκτρική κουζίνα από...έως... κλπ. Πολλές συσκευές δουλεύουν παράλληλα ενώ οι περισσότερες θερμαντικού τύπου είναι τυπικές ωμικές αντιστάσεις!!! 

Και ενώ η ΔΕΗ διαθέτει σε υποσταθμούς μέσης διατάξες μεταβλητού συντελεστή (που προφανώς έχουν κάποιο κόστος) σε εκείνους της χαμηλής αν θυμάμαι καλά από τα ΣΗΕ έχουν κάποιες standard χωρητικές δηλ. απλούς πυκνωτές ώστε να αντισταθμίζουν μία μέση πρόβλεψη βάση ισχύος υποσταθμού επαγωγικών φορτίων.

Καλημέρα!!!

----------


## nveli

επειδή προφανώς δεν έγινα κατανοητός πάρτε ένα λογαριασμό ΜΤ και την επεξήγηση του.

----------


## electron

Γιώργο οι μετρητές ΜΤ και ειδικότερα οι νέοι που υποστηρίζουν το σύστημα τηλεμέτρησης, παρουσιάζουν τόσο την ενεργή όσο και την άεργο ισχύς, επιπλέον δίνουν το μέγιστο ισχύος του μήνα όσο και της αιχμής. Με βάση αυτά τα δεδομένα προκύπτει το τιμολόγιο που επισύναψε ο nveli, με την διαφορά ότι το έντυπο αυτό έχει αλλάξει στο αντίστοιχο νέο που ξεκίνησε να αποστέλλεται προς όλους του καταναλωτές περιλαμβανομένων και των οικιακών από τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβριο.

----------


## iorant

Λοιπον

Στην Ελλαδα Αεργο πληρωνεις Απο Νο 4 και πανω παροχη. Αρα οικιακα και μικρα βιοτεχνικα 1,2,3 ξεχαστε το . Μην σας τρωνε τα λεφτα

----------


## perryar

Χαιρετώ την παρέα  :Cool: .
 Νέος στο forum και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω σχετικά με την διόρθωση cosφ σε φωτιστικά με λάμπες φθορίου. Πρόσφατα μέτρησα (με αμπεροτσιμπίδα) γραμμή που τροφοδοτεί 11 φωτιστικά φθορίου 2*36W και 2 φωτιστικά 1*36W. Επίσης στην ίδια γραμμή υπάρχει και ένας προβολέας HQI 150W. Το αποτέλεσμα τις μέτρησης ήταν περίπου 9A  :Confused1:  (230V).Στην γραμμή δεν υπάρχει καμία άλλη κατανάλωση. Σε άλλη όμως γραμμή υπάρχουν 2 φωτεινές πινακίδες με 3 (60cm) και 6 (150cm) λάμπες φθορίου αντίστοιχα. Η παροχή είναι μονοφασική. 
   Θεωρητικά ,αν τα φορτία ήταν ωμικά ,θα έπρεπε να μετράμε περίπου 4,4A .Τώρα που μετράω σχεδόν 9A η διαφορά είναι όλη λόγο cosφ?
    Υπάρχει κάποιος πίνακας που να μας δίνει το μέγεθος του πυκνωτή για την αντιστάθμιση (αναλόγως την λάμπα/λάμπες φθορίου)? Αν όχι πώς μπορούμε πρακτικά να υπολογίσουμε τον πυκνωτή? (Διαθέσιμα όργανα ένα πολύμετρο fluke http://www.fluke.nl/comx/show_produc...en&product=ELW) Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## JimKarvo

Είχε πάρει η μάνα μου μια τέτοια συσκευή για το μαγαζί, και τελικά, την πήγα σπίτι μιας και μπορώ να μετρήσω εντάσεις πριν την παροχή 220! Το ωραίο είναι ότι έτρωγε 4A (στα 12V).. άρα μιλάμε για τρελή οικονομία...

----------


## stom

Ειπαμε οτι αυτα τα πραγματα ειναι απατη, μην ξαναλεμε τα ιδια παλι...
Οσο για τα 4A στα 12volt, να υποθεσω DC ωστε να λεμε στην κυριολεξια οτι ναναι?

----------


## JimKarvo

Δεν κατάλαβα το εννοείς με το "οτι να 'ναι"

Ναι, DC.. αν δεις την υπογραφή μου θα καταλάβεις..

----------


## dalai

> Το ωραίο είναι ότι έτρωγε 4A (στα 12V).. άρα μιλάμε για τρελή οικονομία...



Δεν γινεται κατανοητο αν ειρωνευσεσαι η εκανες καποιο ορθογραφικο λαθος..

----------


## FILMAN

> Χαιρετώ την παρέα .
> Νέος στο forum και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω σχετικά με την διόρθωση cosφ σε φωτιστικά με λάμπες φθορίου. Πρόσφατα μέτρησα (με αμπεροτσιμπίδα) γραμμή που τροφοδοτεί 11 φωτιστικά φθορίου 2*36W και 2 φωτιστικά 1*36W. Επίσης στην ίδια γραμμή υπάρχει και ένας προβολέας HQI 150W. Το αποτέλεσμα τις μέτρησης ήταν περίπου 9A  (230V).Στην γραμμή δεν υπάρχει καμία άλλη κατανάλωση. Σε άλλη όμως γραμμή υπάρχουν 2 φωτεινές πινακίδες με 3 (60cm) και 6 (150cm) λάμπες φθορίου αντίστοιχα. Η παροχή είναι μονοφασική. 
> Θεωρητικά ,αν τα φορτία ήταν ωμικά ,θα έπρεπε να μετράμε περίπου 4,4A .Τώρα που μετράω σχεδόν 9A η διαφορά είναι όλη λόγο cosφ?
> Υπάρχει κάποιος πίνακας που να μας δίνει το μέγεθος του πυκνωτή για την αντιστάθμιση (αναλόγως την λάμπα/λάμπες φθορίου)? Αν όχι πώς μπορούμε πρακτικά να υπολογίσουμε τον πυκνωτή? (Διαθέσιμα όργανα ένα πολύμετρο fluke http://www.fluke.nl/comx/show_produc...en&product=ELW) Ευχαριστώ.



Τα μπάλλαστ γράφουν καμιά φορά πάνω τους τον απαιτούμενο πυκνωτή. Οπότε πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα πυκνωτή με χωρητικότητα ίση με το άθροισμα των χωρητικοτήτων που γράφουν τα μπάλαστ πάνω τους. Αλλά μπορείς και να τον υπολογίσεις γνωρίζοντας το απορροφούμενο ρεύμα, την τάση και το συνφ.

----------


## JimKarvo

> Δεν γινεται κατανοητο αν ειρωνευσεσαι η εκανες καποιο ορθογραφικο λαθος..



Η συσκευή έτρωγε 4Α στο σπίτι μου.. η μέτρηση έγινε στα 12V..

"άρα μιλάμε για τρελή οικονομία..."  <-- ναι, ειρωνικό είναι!

----------

